# Preparing to conceive



## bird24

Hi Girlies

Just wondering if anyone is preparing at the moment, diets, folic acid, exercise, quitting smoking?

I've stopped smoking today and i think its gonna be well hard but i'm gonna try my best to get as healthy as possible before ttc number 1 in december

so excited!!

any tips or advice of what to do before ttc would be great!! 

Or just to chat whenever to keep us from thinking about ttc so much as i'm just so excited

xxx 

:cloud9:


----------



## Nathyrra

Hey =) I don't know about any advice as I haven't really researched it in great detail yet! But I'm sure someone else has the answers for you! ^^

I'm preparing too. As I have scholiosis of the spine, and have always been slim -I haven't had an exercise regime before. However, this laziness has weakened my back muscles! so I'm going through a cardio and toning regime right now so I can just feel more healthy before I try! I also have some problem wisdom teeth that I want out of the way before I try!

Congratulations with stopping smoking ^^ and GL on your preparation =)


----------



## Rumpskin

Good luck with giving up!


----------



## Tam

When we planned our last one I did start taking folic acid and my pre-natal tablets, but I never gave up drinking pepsi max until I got my BFP! 

Good Luck hun! x


----------



## bird24

:cloud9:Thanks for the info - do you think i should give up coffee? i dont drink much of it, about 2 cups a day....so maybe i could give that up a month of few months before

just trying to exercise more at the moment and eat healthier

x cant wait to ttc


----------



## carmen

:hugs:Hi Bird24,

Well i love my coffee but i stick to decaff which is just as nice and i won't have more than two.

In pregnancy books it tells you not to go over 300mg, which is quite alot of caffiene.

So i think if you had two cups of decaff you are being very good.
I am also eating alot of green vegtables as they contain natural folic acid as well.

The stop smoking thing is good cos i had to do that also. I don t drink so that wasn t a problem.

I found www.askbaby.com a really good site cos it also tells your partner what he has to do to get healthy sperm also ( lol )

https://pregnancyandbaby.com/pregnancy/baby/Your-pre-conception-checklist-6.htm

And that link is a pregnancy checklist.

I m checking everything as i am so paranoid after my miscarriage.

Good Luck


----------



## bird24

Thank you Carmen!! I'll have a read of those as soon as i can

bit hard to look at all this while i am at work even though i want to!! lol

sorry to hear you had a miscarriage i cant imagine how hard that must be.....fingers crossed for a sticky one!! 

How long have you been TTC?

second day of not smoking so far and it seems like a lifetime!! :)

:baby:
xx


----------



## carmen

Well when i got pregnant the last time, we only tried 8 weeks and i was pregnant, but after the missed miscarriage ( found out 11 jan ), i did the medical management, then i ve left all the remaining come naturally. So i was given the all clear on Monday.

So i think i ll start again after my menustration 2-4 weeks time i think.

But i ve been reading up again already cos i just want to make sure i do everything thats good for me.:headspin:


----------



## bird24

Hey

Whats medical management? :hi:


----------



## CHILLbilly

I have also been getting my body ready to TTC.
I have taken folic acid pills for almost 3 months, stopped drinking after new years, slowed down on coffee ( but drink green tea)...
Also read sweeteners are bad for preggers so I have given up my diet pepsi
as it also makes me feel bloated and fat.
I don't smoke but my OH ( other half?) still does and it pee's me off!! haha

My main concern is exercising.....Is way to cold to go for walks up here and my pilaties cd is covered in dust. 
So I am wondering if anyone has info on exercise for pre-pregnancy as well as 1st trimester. 
Need to strengthen belly muscles as well as be in healthy shape to loose the 9 months of baby weight.
I'll be able to swim in June.....oh man is summer that far away!!!!!!!
haha
Take care ladies.
Tammy


----------



## Rumpskin

Folic acid - they recommend taking it up to 3 months before you conceive I think


----------



## Nathyrra

CHILLbilly said:


> My main concern is exercising.....Is way to cold to go for walks up here and my pilaties cd is covered in dust.
> So I am wondering if anyone has info on exercise for pre-pregnancy as well as 1st trimester.
> Need to strengthen belly muscles as well as be in healthy shape to loose the 9 months of baby weight.
> I'll be able to swim in June.....oh man is summer that far away!!!!!!!
> haha
> Take care ladies.
> Tammy

I have no idea about 1st Trimester exercise but I'm getting one of those mini indoor trampolines to get my stomach in shape. so a) I don't have to go out in the cold! and b) I can have fun jumping up and down :D :happydance: I hear it is a good all around workout and cheap!


----------



## Omi

Hiya, 

well done on stopping the fags.. it can be difficult but i found it easier knowing what for, you know :) also, i started on the pre-natal tablets as soon as, as well.. ive been naughty w/the drinking bt hey, you cant stop living completely. A glass or 2 of red wine never hurts when ttc i believe, but that 's just me :)

(I fell preggers jst b4 xmas and found our after new years.. i have since lost it bt I feel back to normal now.. :) so even if you're not a saint like me it can happen..:)) I have to stress tho, i did not drink anything while pregnant!!

when I was at the hospital for a pregnancy diet and exercise thingy the midwife said to immediately start to tighten the pelvic floor muscles as they are invaluable in eveything from balance, carrying the weight of baby and also birth AND after. 

She said to do hold muscles (here comes the TMI, lol) both in back passage and in front, as in stopping to wee, breath out, breath in as you start to hold and hold 10 sec (if you can,if not build up to it) Do this twice a day and hey presto you should be all good.. hope this rambling on helps!! 

best of luck w/ttc.. babydust to you!! xxx

ps, i also stopped eating peanuts as i have hayfever and OH sometimes has exzema (you can eat other nuts tho if this is a problem for you). And avoided caffeine.. drank primarily decaf w/the odd caffeinated drink once or twice a week.. :)


----------



## MandaR

Interesting read.. Thanks for putting this on. It is a bit daunting what you have to do to prepare before you start ttc.

M
x


----------

